# Phrag pearcei double flower



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2012)

Last month I posted some pictures of the phragmipedium pearcei I bought from Glen Decker at our Christmas Party, but can't find the old thread with a quick look... when I got home last night I was pleasantly surprised to see the old flower was still on and the new bud had opened! I took a page out of nyeric's book of flower photography techniques and set the plant on my stove, and hung a black undershirt from the hood with magnets as a backdrop






first flower is on the left; newer flower is a bit lighter and the lower petals hang down more directly






there is another bud; anybody think that there will be three flowers on this spike?  I have to give my neighbor who was watering all of my plants a big raise! (my plants are happier when I'm gone  )


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 20, 2012)

wowzers!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 20, 2012)

Most impressive Charles!


----------



## JC94030 (Jan 20, 2012)

pearcei is always pretty. The pouch markings in particular are nice.
Good work.
JC


----------



## John M (Jan 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2012)

I love that pearcei!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> I took a page out of nyeric's book of flower photography techniques


I don't think so, you can see the blooms! 


cnycharles said:


> I have to give my neighbor who was watering all of my plants a big raise! (my plants are happier when I'm gone  )


:rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Jan 21, 2012)

Jeepers, you got instant results with the K-Lite.
Nice pop!


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Those are absolutely lovely! I think this one needs to be added to my long wish list.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2012)

Clark said:


> Jeepers, you got instant results with the K-Lite.
> Nice pop!



 while I wish that could take credit, I'm not sure if I've even put any fertilizer on this plant yet! Glen just told me 'if you're in doubt (with pearcei) about it needing water, water it!' so, though i'm very happy with it, we'll see how it does with continued growth and the next flowering


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 21, 2012)

very nice


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 21, 2012)

Great looking blooms! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 26, 2012)

A real beauty!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 26, 2012)

Oops! I missed this one. Well grown.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2012)

I think the fourth or fifth flower is open now. I gave my plant to the organizers collecting plants for the rochester orchid society show, and heard back that my plant had received a blue ribbon! I was pretty surprised because the bud that was open had been forming when I was moving (lots of drying out) and had lots of dents. When I got the plant back, the old flower had just fallen off and the next bud had opened! I guess there were two flowers open when the judges looked at it. There's another bud growing right now

I think I'm going to have to pollinate this plant so that I have some seedlings to trade with slipperfan!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 11, 2012)

:clap: congratulations !!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> ...
> 
> I think I'm going to have to pollinate this plant so that I have some seedlings to trade with slipperfan!


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2012)

Good Growing Charles:clap:

That's a real pretty one too.:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats! I got one from Glen too but its not blooming. What's the secret?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 12, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Congrats! I got one from Glen too but its not blooming. What's the secret?



I bought it in bud. From another thread, John M tells me that my pearcei and his ecuadorense are the same plant (pearcei var. ecuadorense). They look exactly alike.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2012)

That's a good secret!


----------



## Clark (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats Charles!


----------

